# Wireless Proxy Settings



## nexttonomy (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi all..

I'm currently running the OMFGB rom and I'm wondering if there will be proxy settings in the wireless settings setup area ever? I thought that android 2.3.4 (gingerbread) was supposed to add this ability? I know that this is an AOSP rom built off of gingerbread so it might just be something not included.

Thanks in advance
Nexttonomy


----------

